# Surviving heartwrenching breakups



## volcanosaremyonlyfriends (Aug 19, 2010)

I was engaged to this girl and we were going on two years. We lived together and everything was good. We would fight occasionally but not really all that much. A few weeks ago she stopped spending any time with me and eventually we had a talk where she talked about her urges for this other boy one she was hanging out with. I broke up with her because I didnt see her. After a day I tried getting her back to which she said no. I tried then to strike up a friendship the few days that I tried I waited up with out her showing. I find out that after only a few days shes with that boy and they have already had sex in less than a week of us being over. This boy I had confronted her about her feelings she promised me she would never be with him because he did way to many drugs and she wanted a good environment for kids...she also told me she would wait at least a month before seeing other dudes. Now she keeps telling me she loves me despite all of this saying shes not in love with him despite them being together. I cant take this a week ago we were holding each other and fine now shes with some no future juggalo kid. Any advice for getting over this I lived with the girl so im getting my stuff back. I just cant deal with the difference this early on and I cant understand how shes with this boy. Any advice?


----------



## chip (Aug 19, 2010)

Just remember: if she's with a juggalo, she probably wasn't the one for you. Eww.


----------



## anyways (Aug 19, 2010)

chip said:


> Just remember: if she's with a juggalo, she probably wasn't the one for you. Eww.


 
There ya go.

All I can say for you, dude... is if she's gonna fuck you around like that she isn't worth the time and heartache. It's hard when you're with someone for that long and you think things are good and then suddenly things are fucked...but this isn't the end of your love life. Just this relationship...which sounds like maybe it was for the best things ended? 

Either way, love yourself and stay strong. This too shall pass.


----------



## volcanosaremyonlyfriends (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess for the most part im focusing on what she did and trying to accept it as happened. Now that ive got to the point shes fucked the kid I really cant say I would ever be with the girl again. It still sucks though.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Aug 19, 2010)

Break a two-by-four on both of them and instigate a STEEL CAGE MATCH!!!!!


----------



## Monkeywrench (Aug 19, 2010)

It's a scientific fact that once women come into contact with Juggalos, they are permanently contaminated. The juggalo virus is malignant and unforgiving once it enters the vagina, dude. I'd cut off all contact and talk shit about her on Facebook. It won't kill the infection completely, but it will help with symptoms.


----------



## volcanosaremyonlyfriends (Aug 19, 2010)

I know shes infected so I can never ever go back with her. She like took me in when I was homeless and shit though so like how the fuck did she turn so shitty. If fall semester wasnt around the corner I would be travelling like I never could with her.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 21, 2010)

love is harsh. takes time to heal. chocolate and good friends are what you need most right now man.


----------



## BanMatt (Aug 21, 2010)

It's life dude. Get use to other people not wanting what you want.


----------



## Yell (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, especially if she's fucking a juggallo. Thats just ...eh.... I bet you will meet a girl ten times better than her someday.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 21, 2010)

Distractions, distractions, distractions!

Keep yourself busy and before you know it someone else will come along and you won't think twice about your current broken heart.


It always helps for me to go on a serious bender, lot's of drugs, alcohol, and sex, ......you know, distractions!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 21, 2010)

I know it sounds super lame but try to remember all the awesome sweet loving times, it'll be hard at first but better in the long run. If she's being an asshole and yer an asshole back it will only cause more pain.

But yeah, distractions distractions. Throw yourself into a new project, find something you really love doing or have always wanted to learn how to do. Music and writing are what have helped me in the past. And friends. no regrets right?


----------



## volcanosaremyonlyfriends (Aug 21, 2010)

I think the hardest part is not talking to her I feel like I make up some bullshit reason daily to keep in touch. I need to get all my stuff out of her place. Shits really fucked up a week ago we were living together fine shit just went bad overnight. Its weird I feel bad having my friends support me I feel like im waisting their time.


----------



## chip (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe i shouldn't have been so flippant originally, but it was from the heart... 

Anyway, as others have said: you'll definitely feel better once some time passes, and a better woman will come along. Really. Heck, i got dumped more times than i care to remember, but still lucked out in the end.

And a juggalo? Eww.


----------



## menu (Aug 22, 2010)

the one lady that never judges me is a diesel vixen. she takes me wherever I need to go. and so. with ease I leave


----------



## volcanosaremyonlyfriends (Aug 22, 2010)

The funny thing is now shes telling my friends how good I was at sex and I guess her new guy sucks.She might dump him because she now hopes he cleans up his act. I don't really do anything so when she got with the kid I was like well he kind of does nothing. Now shes thinking of dropping him. Fuck him fuck her im better than this shit.


----------



## shitbum (Aug 22, 2010)

she sounds like a real piece of work, I'd stay as far away as I could. She might just be a crazy chick, who's bored, and trying to start some drama over herself to make her feel special. I've been in a relationship with one of these types, the breakup lasted 3 months. 3 months of my shit getting fucked up, house getting egged, and broken into, just to have all my guitar/instrument/PA cables sliced. And this was just because I didn't get involved with fighting with the two of them. Again, I say stay the fuck away.


----------



## coldsteelrail (Aug 24, 2010)

well, it's been said since humanity's first kiss: only time heals heartwrench, or at leasts softens the scar.
i found that it can help to do a mental exercise to extract the soul fragment, you so loyally lent out.
I guess it's woo woo, but i've just been heart wrenched, and all i gotta say, is it shouldn't be so damn hard to let go of someone who doesn't love you, but it can be way too hard, and it's up your willpower to move past it... but it can be interesting to meet your ex in your mind and visualise them returning your soul fragment. notice the size of what ever it is, and then give them the part of the soul that you may still retain. The most work might be returning what you hold of them. Even if it's just a little piece they gave you.
In the past, if someone was occupying my brain too much, i would acknowledge my love for them,or whatever, but not allow myself to dwell and fantasize. This time around, i'm finding that more difficult to remember to do, but i think it will really save my sanity in the end. Allowing yerself to be sad for too long is detrimental to your vital energy. I know there's too much to be sad about this world, but it's your choice to smile, and the smile will spread.


----------



## liz79 (Sep 2, 2010)

i kinda ran into the same problem you did. i was with a guy for a year and 8 months, took him a year and 6 to propose to me. he broke the engagement and said he didnt want anything serious because he was going into the army. he then decided to date this 16 year old pregnant whore. and 2 months later, theyre engaged. i said fuck them im gone. he crushed all my dreams i had with him and now im actually glad for it cus now i am who i am today.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 2, 2010)

volcanosaremyonlyfriends said:


> I know shes infected so I can never ever go back with her. She like took me in when I was homeless and shit though so like how the fuck did she turn so shitty. If fall semester wasnt around the corner I would be travelling like I never could with her.


 

sounds like she's got a hard on for broken and/or worthless people. (not saying you're actually worthless.. but homeless kids do come off that way to most people) Maybe now that she knows you're not a lost cause it makes you less attractive to her. 

girls are crazy.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 5, 2010)

What I tell everyone is just get over it. It will suck and suck and then you just have to move on. no sense in dwelling on that shit. And if you're one to dwell, keep it to yourself and don't drag everyone around you down.


----------

